# Bug out bags...what type?



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks,

I'm just curious as to what someone should be looking for in a bug out bag? I have a couple of backpacks that I have used for hunting. They're nothing fancy and rather inexpensive. Although I have looked online in the past I never bought a full frame backpack. Will any backpack do or are there more specific requirements? 

Thanks


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think that depends on a lot of factors like how much weight you are going to carry and how far you intend to go. Many people go with the military packs and that is a pretty safe bet, especially if you get a good price.
Inexpensive packs will often not hold up to heavy loads and a lot of miles, they can make it hard on you as well.
I prefer they external frame packs myself, (for anything over 25lbs or so), but most people like the internal frames these days. I find the external frame packs keep my back a LOT cooler and drier, which is a big issue for me but not for others, I also carry up to around 100lbs and the external packs are often better equipped to handle that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I should just add, they need not be expensive, milsurp stuff is reasonable and hunting stuff is good too. Cabelas has some very heavy duty stuff that works great (designed to pack out meat etc.) and it is not too pricy. The packs you have might work great if you try them out.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you have any recommendations? Brands. models, etc? Do the external frame backpacks have a sheath for a rifle?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am sure others will have some brands they prefer, I have used many types but they change models and stuff so often.
Cabelas had some external frame packs with rifle sheaths for sure, they are a pretty decent brand imo.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

If you check eBay and Amazon.com you can find medium and large A.L.I.C.E. packs, with and without the frames. They can take a beating, have lots of places to attach accessories, and are generally in O.D., desert or forest pattern, which makes them less visible when you are in the woods. I've never used any of the civilian backpacks; after 12 years in the military I was accustomed to my A.L.I.C.E. pack.

If you have a military surplus store near you, you can check them out and compare prices between there and those found elsewhere. I'm trying to remember the catalog that I used to get...Aha! U.S. Cavalry is online and has a fantastic hard copy catalog. I could get lost in their catalog for hours!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree on ALICE packs with frames. I have two for me and the misses. The external frames are way more comfy in hot weather and long trips. Plus if you pack right, heavier weights aren't a problem. I also like being able to add extra components with the ALICE system. They are rugged and built for abuse. Find a local army surplus and try one out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

When I was buying a pack I had specific criteria. The amount of weight changes drastically for different bug out scenarios. Therefore I wanted something extremely versatile. Also I wanted something very durable. No zippers or anything else that would break. So I wanted something molle compatible and extremely well made while being expandable and compressible. Best all round I came up with was kifaru zulu. Pricey as hell but got a used one on kifaru forum for $250. Simple top loader with no zippers, molle everywhere, expandable enough for an inch (im never coming home) bag but compressible enough for an overnight bag as well. I am extremely happy with my purchase. The molle is great because it allows me to keep several preloaded pouches with specific outing related gear while keeping the main pack rather standard. I recommend the omni belt with pals system and xlt top. Xlt top disconnects for a go pack. I use it as a grab and go survival pack and stock it accordingly. They have rifle scabbards for their packs as well.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It would depend on too many factors, I would think, I giv an accurate recommendation. Personally, our BOB are the camo backpacks from walmarts camping section. They're cheap, easy to carry and hold everything we need for our group, ages 76 to 7. Our BOL is 1.5 hours from my home and 1 hour from my mother and grandfather. We've packed them to be used in case the power is out and we have to stay put for a few days without dipping into our stores until w can get to our BOL.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

IMHO the less military looking the better. As stated earlier size depends on how much weight you can carry and how far you have to go. I have a 1 hour walk home so my BOB is for 2 days and a night, so I picked a RUSH MOAB 10 (stores in the vehicle easily)

No external rifle sheath.

A KelTech Sub 2000 (9mm or 40 calilber pistol magazines) or a Henry Survial Rifle 



 



.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have had a number of bags over the years and the one thing I have found out is I bought too cheap many times and I bought too big as well. Currently I am using a Maxpedition bag that is very well made and comfortable. Comfortable is the operative word. Most of us are not accustomed to lugging around an 80 pound bag full of everything including the kitchen sink. I do not want to try and carry anything over 40 pounds on my back. If it is a secondary bag on my breakdown bicycle then that is a different matter altogether. 

My main pack or bag is for one thing and that is to get me home or to my BOL as safely and quickly as possible. You are going to pay sometimes more than twice the price for a Maxpedition Bag over lets say a Voodoo or other but try to two on and see which is comfortable from the start. GB


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> IMHO the less military looking the better. As stated earlier size depends on how much weight you can carry and how far you have to go. I have a 1 hour walk home so my BOB is for 2 days and a night, so I picked a RUSH MOAB 10 (stores in the vehicle easily)
> 
> No external rifle sheath.
> 
> A KelTech Sub 2000 (9mm or 40 calilber pistol magazines) or a Henry Survial Rifle KelTech sub 2000 Henry Survival Rifle.


Thats what pack covers are for. I can change from civilian to woods rather quickly. My get home bag is civilian. Bug out scenarios are different in my opinion. At that point it is wise to avoid people and move at night.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Thats what pack covers are for. ...


That is a solution. It is also one more thing to carry or take the place of something else.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

or a Henry Survial Rifle 



 



.[/QUOTE]

I was curious about this rifle. I was surprised that the barrel was actually very thin and then covered with a plastic outer layer. I read some reviews
that said the rifle barrel can bend fairly easily or get damaged in the event of a fall. It had mixed reviews.

Ruger came out with a breakdown version of their very famous 10/22. I think they call it the "takedown 10/22". In any case you're getting a solid .22 rifle whose quality is legendary. It comes with a carry case. At 4.6 pounds it is heavier. I may have to add that to my current collection. That is of course unless the fascists here in NY have that on the "banned" list.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> That is a solution. It is also one more thing to carry or take the place of something else.


Rains a lot down here. Pretty much a necessity anyway. Cool thing is now you can get reversible ones. Civvie on one side woodsy on the other. Im anal about waterproofing everything inside and out. They weigh less than a poncho and if you keep em on the pack they take no room inside it.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I will +1 the maxpidition I love there stuff, I my self have a two tier setup with my main pack being an ALICE pack, then if I need to ditch the main pack I will still have my load out on me. Also someone mentioned the military look, the way I see it you avoid things that look dangerous unless you're hunting, and if I'm bugging out I've got bigger problems than my pick looking military because if I've been forced to bug out they might take note of my military looking rifle before they notice my pack.
Just my spin on the BOB thing.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I had a 5.11 Rush 72 - this bag sells for around $150 I think.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hangman said:


> or a Henry Survial Rifle ....
> 
> I was curious about this rifle. I was surprised that the barrel was actually very thin and then covered with a plastic outer layer. ....


To me it comes down to weight. At my age I think I can carry as much weight as a 20 year old, my body says, "No you can't". Lighter the weapon and ammunition would be a plus for me.

I don't believe bending the steel barrel while it's stored in the stock would be a concern. Any weapon can be damaged by rough handling.

The Henry slips into my BOB, which I can carry into a Hotel or other public place without being surrounded by a SWAT team.

For me the purpose of the Henry is to put food (small game) over the camp fire, doubles as a defensive weapon and is quiet... until I can get to my BOL where the REAL weapons are stored.

Garand (built very solid) 30-06 weights 10 pounds plus 125 rounds

AR-15 5.56 weights 8 1/2 pounds plus 125 rounds

Henry weights 3 1/2 pounds plus 125 rounds

If you just use the weight of the lead bullet for 125 rounds:

30-06 = 4 pounds, 5.56 = 1 1/2 pounds and a 22 long rifle = 3/4 of pound.

Carrying a Garand would require a load budget of 14 pounds compared to 4 1/4 pounds of the Henry. Henry allows me to reduce my loadout requirement by almost 10 pounds OR carry 10 pounds of other necessities.

Like everything in life it's a trade off, dependent on our age, local and experience.


----------

